
Artificial Light-At-Night Exposure and Breast and Prostate Cancer Risk - upofadown
https://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/EHP1837/
======
upofadown
Not my field, but it seems they found a strong correlation between the
blueness of outdoor lighting and the two types of cancer.

